# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D Printer——The Best Helper In Life

## LXMaker

You’ve heard of 3D printing from newscasters and journalists, astonished at what they’ve witnessed. A machine reminiscent of the Star Trek Replicator, something magical that can create objects out of thin air. It can “print” in plastic, metal, nylon, and over a hundred other materials. It can be used for making nonsensical little models like the over-printed Yoda, yet it can also print manufacturing prototypes, end user products, quasi-legal guns, aircraft engine parts and even human organs using a person’s own cells.
     3D printer is a machine that use rapid prototyping technology.And it is based on a digital model file.Using of powdered metal or plastic materials construct objects by the way of printing layer by layer. In the past,it was often used to manufacture the model in the mold manufacturing, industrial design and other fields.And now, it is increasingly used for manufacturing of some products directly, which means the technology is popular. 超高打印速度.jpg      With 3D printing technology developing,3D printers are mainly divided into personal and industrial.It applicable for the normal consumers and companies respectively.The former is relatively lower prices, but is also able to use the filaments that limit relatively. And the object that the former printed was more inferior than the latter in color and refinement.This feature causes the former have more practicality.Because of this, the former is more suitable for general consumer using at home that manufactured some small kitchen and household tools.Then how consumers choose their own machines in many brands exactly? Next,I will be based on usage of LXMaker 3D printer to explain for everyone.
      For a 3D printer,the most important technical indicators is the printing speed, printing volume and printing resolution. LXMaker 3D printer own a unique advantage in these three areas, which lead to the LXMaker has been able to maintain steady sales in similar products.超大打印容积.jpg       First is the super high printing speed:Take advantages of the cross shaft structure innovation and the unique design to separate feeding device  with extruder at both sides, instead of Makerbot's heavy printing head (loaded with 3 electric motors, illustrated as below). LXMaker's light & handy extruder guarantees high speed printing. Imagine, if you are running, unloaded or  carrying bags, which is faster? The maximum nozzle moving speed of LXMaker can reach 500 mm / sec .
     The novel cross shaft structure introduced above has win the big prize of "The Best Open Source Hardware"and"The Most Precised and Fastest 3D Printer",nominated by the world-wide well-known Make Magzine.
Second is the super large printing volume:The maximum printing volume is up to 210x210x220mm, outstanding of 3D printers at the same price. (Contact us if you want to customize the printing volume to meet your needs, as large as 315×315×400mm).超高分辨率.jpg       Finally is the super high resolution:LXMaker has a very precise Z axis movement, which ensures the precision in practical. The theoratical precison of Z axis is 0.01mm, while the actual test precision is only 0.02 mm, which guarantees the super high quality of the workpiece, and can effectively prevent deformation in the printing process. Ths precision of X & Y axis can also be as high as 0.125mm.
      Features of LXMaker 3D printer make it capable to handle basic needs for ordinary consumers in their daily lives.And its low price make it become the best home life assistant. The reason is that LXMaker identified their products as individual-level 3D printer at the beginning of putting into market.Its price,technical parameters and various services reflected product positioning. If you are worrying about that haven’t good helper, please pay attention to LXMaker 3D printer, it can certainly help you lift the trouble maximize.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

This really will become the future... I'm hoping that I can be alive to see the day where someone sitting at home can say "I want x" or "I need y part to fix this" and then, at the push of a button they can have it in a few minutes!

----------


## LXMaker

The LXMaker dark night series were added on stores in September 25, 2013, and soon became top sellers in many online shops, such as eBay, AliExpress & Amazon. So as a just published machine, what is LXMaker 3D Printer Dark Night Series? what is the difference from its predecessors? And what are its main characteristics? In this article, we will make a detailed introduction for you.23.jpg       The dark night series utilizes melt laminated manufacturing, also known as the FDM technology. It is a kind of rapid prototyping technology with high performance. Printing time of the dark night series are greatly reduced. Dimensions of the product reach 326mm×357mm×388mm and weight is 14kg.From the appearance and weight, this machine looks very atmospheric. And it uses PLA and ABS plasticity plastic as consumables.Special emphasis is placed on the PLA material, which is a healthy and environmental protection material. It will not produce any anti-health(harmful) effects on human body, which reflects the LXMaker 3D printer’s green environmental protection value as their logo represents. The great printer is made up of the same high quality acrylic and high quality hard basswood.This structure can avoid cracking products because of long-distance transportation and long term use. Thereby consumers can own more durable products.
      In addition, accessories and software supporting of this product are very considerate.It ensures that all users can operate this machine quickly & easily. 
The three points in these specifications enable LXMaker become a quasi industrial grade 3D printer with high cost performance.It is also an important factor that ensure the machine locating in a leading position in the same kind of products.
24.jpg       First is the super high printing speed:Take advantages of the cross shaft structure innovation and the unique design to separate feeding device  with extruder at both sides, instead of Makerbot's heavy printing head (loaded with 3 electric motors, illustrated as below). LXMaker's light & handy extruder guarantees high speed printing. Imagine, if you are running, unloaded or  carrying bags, which is faster? The maximum nozzle moving speed of LXMaker can reach 500 mm / sec .
      The novel cross shaft structure introduced above has win the big prize of "The Best Open Source Hardware"and"The Most Precised and Fastest 3D Printer",nominated by the world-wide well-known Make Magzine.
      Second is the super large printing volume:The maximum printing volume is up to 210x210x220mm, outstanding of 3D printers at the same price. (Contact us if you want to customize the printing volume to meet your needs, as large as 315×315×400mm).
      Finally is the super high resolution:LXMaker has a very precise Z axis movement, which ensures the precision in practical. The theoratical precison of Z axis is 0.01mm, while the actual test precision is only 0.02 mm, which guarantees the super high quality of the workpiece, and can effectively prevent deformation in the printing process. Ths precision of X & Y axis can also be as high as 0.125mm.
27.jpg       These three aspects make the dark night series obtain very high sales volume when it was published.And it is also the main factor that make the machine success. If consumers are interested in this machine,you can contact with us.LXMaker welcome your arrival.

----------

